# Cup / Mug clearance on Cherub / Heavenly



## sarobin (Feb 5, 2013)

As I mainly make Americanos and Cafe Cremes I just wondered what the height clearance on these 2 machines are for large mugs if I wanted to make a very long pour to make a cafe creme? My favourite mug is 110mm tall









If this is a no-go with these Fracinos, are there any other machines of the same type (Rocket / ECM, etc.) which have better clearance?

Getting very excited as I'm looking to replace my Jura Z5 after 7 years of service. It's going to be a bit of a leap from B2C but looking forward to a better cup in the end!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

With a naked portafilter, my cherub clears very tall cups indeed


----------



## sarobin (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah - that's good to know! I've been taking in a huge amount of information from this brilliant forum over the last few days. Would you say there are any disadvantages of using a naked PF?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Better crema, looks good, you can see blonding early, and you can check your distribution and tamp are up to spec


----------



## sarobin (Feb 5, 2013)

Aren't those the advantages?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry I misread









It was a late night last night!

Disadvantages.... They can be a little messy.. Even with what looks like a perfect extraction on mine, I find little spatters of coffee on my machine. Also you can't pour into two cups with a naked, so it's single servings the whole way.


----------



## sarobin (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah - that's great - and nothing too major there.

Do you know if the steam & hot water outlets on the Cherub are "anti-burn" like they are on other machines (like the Rockets)?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope...not anti burn.

The water jet is too short for that to matter. And the steam arm comes with a plastic grip on it.

Truth me told though, even the rocket ones get hot after a long steaming session. So whether antiburn is worn it, I don know. Worth noting that pretty much no professional machines use anti burn wands


----------



## sarobin (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, I remember the days when I worked in a cafe on a Gaggia commercial machine - and actually you were more likely to be burnt by the splatter of the hot water.

I think the other advantage of these so-called anti-burn, was more to do with the fact it prevents milk burning on to the steam wand.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

true, but as long as you wipe with a damp cloth within a minute or so of steaming, it never sticks


----------

